# Nub Nub Maduro 460 Cigar Review - Nub Maduro 460 and 464



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I love a strong cigar! This is now my current favorite along with the Nub Habano. Strong but smooth, I smoke it until it burns my fingers. Loads of...

Read the full review here: Nub Nub Maduro 460 Cigar Review - Nub Maduro 460 and 464


----------

